# Country Music... Thank God! - Highway 101



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Rhythm and Blues may be the soul of rock n' roll but country? - Country is the heart...

"*Country Music... Thank God!*" is a series about those classic falling in and out of love heart-breaking heart-aching tunes telling real stories about real people played over the airwaves on country music radio stations the world over and the artists who created them...

View attachment 106641


*Highway 101* is an American country music band founded by Paulette Carlson (lead vocals), Jack Daniels (guitar), Curtis Stone (bass guitar, mandolin) and Scott "Cactus" Moser (drums).

With Carlson as lead vocalist, the band recorded three albums for Warner Bros. Records Nashville and *charted ten consecutive Top Ten hits on the Hot Country Songs charts, four of which went to Number One*.

In 1987, the band signed with Warner Bros. Records Nashville, debuting that January with the single "The Bed You Made for Me," which Carlson wrote. This song spent twenty-four weeks on the Hot Country Songs charts, reaching a peak of No. 4.

Following it were "Whiskey, If You Were a Woman" at No. 2 and two consecutive Number Ones: "Somewhere Tonight" (written by Rodney Crowell and Harlan Howard) and "Cry, Cry, Cry." After the chart success, Highway 101 was nominated and won the award for Vocal Group of the Year at the 1988 ACM and CMA Awards.

101² followed in 1988. Its first single, "(Do You Love Me) Just Say Yes," became the band's third consecutive Number One single; following it were the Top Ten hits "All the Reasons Why," "Setting Me Up" and "Honky Tonk Heart," at No. 5, No. 7 and No. 6 respectively. The next year's Paint the Town accounted for the band's final Number One, "Who's Lonely Now," followed by "Walkin', Talkin', Cryin', Barely Beatin' Broken Heart" (originally released by Johnnie Wright) and "This Side of Goodbye."

In late 1990, Carlson left the band for a solo career on Capitol Records.

"_The Bed You Made For Me_" - Peak Chart Position - (# 4)










 - (Video)

"_Whiskey, If You Were A Woman_" - (# 2)










 - (Video)

*"Somewhere Tonight" - (# 1)
*





*"Cry, Cry, Cry" - (# 1)

*








 - (Video)

*"Do You Love Me (Just Say Yes) - (# 1)*






"_All The Reasons Why_" - (# 5)






"_Setting Me Up_" - (# 7)










 - (Video)

"_Honky Tonk Heart_" - (# 6)






*"Who's Lonely Now" - (# 1)

*




"_Walkin', Talkin', Cryin', Barely Beatin' Broken Heart_" - (# 4)






"_This Side of Goodbye_" - (# 11)






"_Someone Else's Trouble Now_" - (# 14)


----------

